# RV as a weekend place??



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I was thinking on purchasing an RV (26'er) to keep at my family's ranch to use as extra sleeping for our growing family. Thoughts? 

My wife and I can't seem to decide between doing that; or, buying a pop up to leave at our house and using different places and more often. Any and all advice and comments welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it is a great idea. When mine is at my office I use it for company when the house is too small. It works better since company feels more at home alone.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How often do you use it at the ranch versus using popup if you have it at home? 

You can always tow your popup to the ranch and use it there. Towing the popup reduced my truck's fuel mileage by one mile/gal. Towing the full up 25' camper reduced fuel mileage by 50% with a gasser. But of course the popup does not provide the comfort level of a hard side full up trailer....especially in the summer and when it rains. Keep in mind that if it rains while you camp, when you get home you have to fully open your popup and let it dries out otherwise you'd have to deal with molds and mildew next time you use it.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I spose I feel more "freedom" with the pop up?...I believe it would be easier to move and use...the whole, "less is more" concept. However, I have never owned anything outside of our tent so it's so hard comparing apples to oranges. 

Do State Parks allow pop up on their tent sites with water and electric??

Also, I own a 4runner right now rated at 5500 GVWR and would need to upgrade if I bought the TT.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you are not willing to replace that 4runner with a truck, the decision is easy.....get the popup. I towed my 25' TT, rated 7,000 lbs fully loaded and I never fully loaded it, with a Dodge V-8. It blew the transmission after two trips, less than 800 miles. Max speed I was able to tow with that Dodge was 60 miles/hr on flat road. It barely made 40 miles/hr when we went out west Texas and climbed those hills. It had 49K miles on the clock when the transmission blew. 
I replaced it with an F250 diesel and been a happy camper since. 

If you plan to do a lot of camping out of state....long trips...you are better off with the popup unless you don't mind the fuel cost. The popup is much easier to tow due to its low profile. Of course the trade off is less comfort....no refrigerator, no bathroom, no TV, no microwave...etc...and it shakes when strong storms come around plus the tent does not provide very cool interior under direct summer sun. You can fix this a/c issue using reflective thermal blanket draped over the tents. That significantly cut down the heat into living quarter. 

No, I don't think you can pop your tents at tent site because you'll park your popup and tow vehicle in the parking lot. You can park a mini-motorhome and it is ok, but you pop that tent up the park rangers will come by and advise you to move over to the RV section. By the way, with a TT you can stop in a rest area and have dinner/sleep overnight. You cannot do that with popup. You cannot use popup in parks where there are bears such as Yosemite or Yellowstones.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the input fellas!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I would suggest putting a roof over it, and laying down a pad of roadbase, gravel, or concrete. The roof will keep the RV's rubber roof from detiorating in the sun and leaking. The pad will keep the mice out....for a while anyway.


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*TT or Pop UP*

I've had both. Had the biggest Coleman Pop Up they made back in the 80's. Had it in South Padre Island in summer with the wife and my two daughters and we had to spend the day time in the office building watching TV, etc in the AC just to keep cool. The AC in that unit just couldn't keep up with our Texas heat. Sold it along time ago and moved up.
I also keep a 27 ft Shasta in the deer lease and have a pole shed over it to keep the direct sun off the roof. Went and cleaned it out and found an 18" rat snake on a glue trap and all the mice that had gotten inside a few months ago committed suicide. They found a box with little bags of rat poison and had one heck of a going away party and not one live mouse in sight. There were also a couple on a few glue traps as well. After cleaning it out real good and spraying chemical inside and out I went to Walmart and bought a pack of 4 ultra sonic rodent clickers. Lowe's also has them but they only have 3 per pack for the same price as Walmart which is $19 and change, Have heard of good results with them from other 2Cooler's here as well. I use a regular 1 gallon pump sprayer I keep at the lease and spray in and out of the trailer when I leave each time and don't really have a problem. I just hadn't been to the lease since December but hopefully with the clicker's I can keep the mice, scorpion's, spiders, and a few other critters out.
Ck into a light weight TT. That way you can have the best of both worlds. Your family will really appreciate the extra comfort of a bigger unit. Hard to have it all. Good luck.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Travel trailer inside a barn would be ideal. Keep it looking new and then you could plan/budget for a truck.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

well, we pulled the trigger on a used pop up. The thing is a beast. Has 2 king pull out beds, a shower, toilet, indoor stove and sink, dinette makes into a bed and couch too. It's a big un, and I can certainly feel it behind my 4runner; however, it weighs in at 3500 lbs and my runner can handle it ok...was gonna take it out this weeknd but the weather changed my mind for me.....did give it a good cleaning and looking fwd to camping in cooler weather. We just decided to get covered storage at a local storage facility--I just feel like we'll get more use out of it and don't have to buy a new tow vehicle...


----------



## od (Mar 20, 2009)

*New Rig*

Good For You. If your happy with it now you will enjoy it even more after you use it a few times. Sounds just like the ol' Coleman we used to have. Almost identical. We didn't have the foil heat deflector's back then but would recommend it highly. You WILL have a good time with this unit. We liked ours as well. Happy Trails.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats! I's good to get something you want and not just have to have every now and then.Let the trip planning begin.


----------

